# Midlands Mumblings / Black Country Banta / Yam apnins



## friedaweed (Feb 20, 2015)

Watyam bin doing?


----------



## friedaweed (Feb 20, 2015)

Time we offloaded the midlands then innit 

You had your chance


----------



## BCBlues (Feb 21, 2015)

Dow be so hersty. 

Telly med me Loff earlea. 
The bloke sed tnites Cum Dyne Wiv Me was from Telford in the Black Country.

Yampy ay he.

( the content of this is true and did make me loff )


----------



## mr steev (Feb 21, 2015)

BCBlues said:


> Dow be so hersty.
> 
> Telly med me Loff earlea.
> The bloke sed tnites Cum Dyne Wiv Me was from Telford in the Black Country.
> ...


 
The saft twat


----------



## blossie33 (Feb 21, 2015)

Ay this sommat we'm can all joyin in?


----------



## BCBlues (Feb 22, 2015)

blossie33 said:


> Ay this sommat we'm can all joyin in?



If yow wonner. Dow tek no notice aer bloss.


----------



## BCBlues (Feb 22, 2015)

I cor wayt to see Walsall at Wembley next wik. It's abaht time one of aer lot wun summat. Wolves ay no gud and the albion mite gew dahn yet.

An talking baht Walsall. Aer Cum it's called Karma when it's spelt Cold mooer. Not that arv bin dahn theya mind


----------



## BCBlues (Feb 22, 2015)

Bostin choon


----------



## blossie33 (Feb 22, 2015)

Bostin.
Ar know abaht Karma,  day Noddy Holder come from theyer?


----------



## BCBlues (Feb 22, 2015)

I ay shewwer. i fort thay wuz all from Bilston un Wolvo.
Grayt band wore thay.


----------



## mr steev (Feb 22, 2015)

Noddy's frum Walsall ay he? Dave Hill mooeved to Wolvo wen he wor a bab. Sin im in Beaties the other wik


----------



## Supine (Feb 22, 2015)

Aye up duck

Chip cob, not roll.


----------



## BCBlues (Feb 22, 2015)

"Aye up duck "

Weeya the bluddy ell yow from


----------



## Supine (Feb 22, 2015)

BCBlues said:


> "Aye up duck "
> 
> Weeya the bluddy ell yow from



East Midlands innit blood


----------



## wtfftw (Feb 22, 2015)

Arrrrr.


----------



## BCBlues (Feb 22, 2015)

Supine said:


> East Midlands innit blood


I day no there wus an East Midlands.
I fort the werld ended at the end of Ocker Bonk.


----------



## friedaweed (Feb 22, 2015)

Ay up me duck


----------

